# Grndlegendes



## eXcalibur (2. August 2001)

Extrem Newbie (auf Webseitenbasis) arbeitet sich gerade in Dreamweaver ein!

1) Könnt Ihr mir bitte sagen wie gross der Anzeigebereich in den
   Webbrowsern IE und Netscape für die Auflösungen 800+600 bzw 
   1024+768 ist?

2) Was muss ich bei Webseiten beachten wenn sie sowohl auf einem MAc
   als auch auf einem PC korrekt angezeigt werden sollen (habe gehört
   da konnten verzehrungen in der Vertikale auftreten???)

und last but noch least die Frage mit dem höchsten Zehennagelkrempeleffekt:

3) Kann ich auch ohne Frames in einer Seite navigieren ohne jedesmal 
   eine komplett neue Seite zu laden??

Danke schonmal


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (2. August 2001)

zu

1)
unten rechts sind die größen (...x... mit px)... ein klick und das dreamweaver fenster ändert sich dementsprechend..
2)
browser sichere farben.. also die wenn du auf die farbuttons in den eigenschaften klickst.
ansonsten das andere weiß ich leider nicht
(schenkt mir jemand einen mac?)
3)
das jedesmal neuladen der seite sollte kein problem darstellen, denn sie wird im cache des browsers zwischengespeichert und stellt dadurch kein geschwindigkeitsverlust dar.


----------



## Karl Förster (3. August 2001)

Für PC und Mac:

Auf alle Fälle auf die Schriftarten achten. Lieber mit CSS eine Liste von Schriftarten erstellen und dort auch Mac-Schriften aufführen.


----------



## Fabian85 (5. August 2001)

Kleiner Tipp, Du solltest dich erstmal mit Grundlagen beschäfftigen. Klar mit Dreamweaver kannst du einiges machen, nur später hast du es sicher schwerer, wenn es darum geht ein Java Script vielleicht einzubauen, schau dir vielleicht mal unter  das passende Tutorial an, da steht auch genau drinne wie man z.B. Zeilenumbrüche oder ähnliches macht, ist ganz gut zu wissen für "Newbies"... . Am besten wie gesagt, ist als HTML Editor notepad.exe


----------



## GoLLuM (8. August 2001)

*also .....*

.........ich benutze den HTML-editor von uli meybohm
der is einfach, hat nich 1000 funktionen und so muss man sich intensiv mitm quelltext beschäftigen. das is besser so, dann hat man den überblick.


----------



## fruehbeet (8. August 2001)

Da stimm ich Gollum voll und ganz zu!

Es könnte mich wahrscheinlich jeder halbe newbie was die Dreamweaver-Kenntnis angeht schlagen, aber langsam aber sicher bin ich in HTML eingearbeitet!

Ausserdem finde ich es sehr viel zufriedenstellender wenn du aus Buchstaben-Codes eine schön Seite machst als wenn du auf ein paar button klickst und eine fertige page hast!


----------



## GoLLuM (8. August 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von fruehbeet _
> *Ausserdem finde ich es sehr viel zufriedenstellender wenn du aus Buchstaben-Codes eine schön Seite machst als wenn du auf ein paar button klickst und eine fertige page hast! *



genau das is es doch, was des webdesignen ausmacht! man kann was mit seiner eigenen HÄNDE-arbeit erschaffen! das macht mir daran spaß!


----------



## Fabian85 (8. August 2001)

Fehler, scheinbar versteht ihr das so: HTML = Webdesign, das sehe ich komplett anders, dann müßten sich HTML Kiddes Webdesigner nenen, oh - Gott...


Webdesign ist meiner Meinung nach ein gemisch aus:

Grafik + Kreativität + Umsetzung (HTML) + Funktionalität +Content 


Mit HTML an sich kann niemand eine gute Website mit grafischen Elementen machen, vielleicht mit CSS, aber nur Tabellen ohne Logo sieht auch nicht so toll aus


----------



## fruehbeet (8. August 2001)

So jetzt hört es auf!

Weil denn wenn nämlich du die ganzen Dreamweaver-Kiddies als Webdesigner bezeichnest die sich ihre Pages mit Klicks zusammenhämmern und villeicht einen ausgefallenen aber garnicht schlechten Bannerrohling weiterverarbeitet haben und eine Seite über sich gemacht haben *nenene*!

Du hast insofern Recht, dass die Mischung es macht!

Aber meistens ist es doch so dass es in Webdesign-Teams grundsätzlich Grafiker und Programmierer gibt!

Das es keine Kunst ist eine Seite in HTML zu machen ist klar!
Aber es ist nichtsdestotrotz sehr viel ehrlicher sie per Hand zu machen als ein Programm den Code entwickeln zu lassen! 


Dreamweaver :-- 
& Co        :#


----------



## Fabian85 (8. August 2001)

bzw. wenn man es von Hand macht (nichts falsches denken ) hat man den Vorteil, wenn man es nicht all zu dumm anstellt, das die Tags normal bleiben ... z.B. "Frontpage Newbie": *ich habe eine Tabelle mit einer Hintergrundgrafik gemacht, warum sieht man die im IE aber nicht bei NS* <-- das liegt daran: Frontpage definiert sowas mit einem Style (MS halt).... NS 4.0 oder ähnliche Browser sind nicht von MS und zeigen das nicht an, wechselt man den style tag einfach in background:"..." so geht das ganze, wer es selbst macht kommt a) günstiger b) geht es auch und c) ist es viel schöner als irgendwie eine Bug-Suche

Kolumne aus


PS: das war so gemeint *grins*: Wenn Webdesign nur HTML sein sollte, dann ist jeder Frontpage Newbie halt ein Webdesigner (Ironie?)

PS: mit it baby, die Mischung macht es...


----------



## GoLLuM (9. August 2001)

natürlich macht es die mischung aus! wenn jemand ALLE  befehle drauf hat, dann macht das noch lange nix her! man muss doch die ideen haben, um etwas umzusetzen und etwas zu kreiiren/erschaffen!

aber eigentlich dachte ich, das sich sowas von selbst versteht.

ich mach zum beispiel eine webside mit jemandem zusammen, der mit frontpage angefangen hat und damit arbeitet. und ich hab mich durch meinen ganzen quelltext-mist gewühlt, um zu verstehen, was ich da überhaupt mache!

jetzt kann ich das aus dem ärmel schütteln und es is sehr anstrengend (aber nich schwer,) die ganzen fehler zu berichtigen, die der ******-frontpage editor macht!!!

also: SCHREIBT AM BESTEN DEN QUELLTEXT SELBER UND PROBIERT EINFACH MAL ALLES AUS! SCHLIEßLICH GIBTS JA IMMERNOCH DIE "entf"-TASTE!!


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (9. August 2001)

> PS: das war so gemeint *grins*: Wenn Webdesign nur HTML sein sollte, dann ist jeder Frontpage Newbie halt ein Webdesigner (Ironie?)



ironie? schonmal umgeschaut? mitlerweile ist !jeder! ein webdesigner, der auch im internet ist...


@GoLLuM
hast schon recht, aber frontpage ist gut für den anfang, wer wirklich an seinem code interessiert ist schaut sie den erstellten code an.. dann mal fremde codes, sieht was für einen code erstellt wurde, versucht den code zu optimieren, sieht welche unsinnigen stücke gemacht wurden und lernt daraus.

dreamweaver erstellt einen sauberen code und ist auch nur für etwas betuchtere designer gedacht, welche auch wirklich was auf die beine stellen wollen. 

ein anfang mit frontpage ist wirklich nicht schlecht um grundlagen zu schaffen, türlich besser ist es mit notepad zu arbeiten .. usw. und jeder der mit wysiwyg editoren arbeitet ist ein newbie usw. <- ironisch  (ps. sagt bloss nicht das ihr mit wysiwyg arbeitet - seit gleich abgestempelt!) 

jedenfalls kann ich nur von mit aus sprechen.. frontpage express -> notepad -> dreamweaver (laufbahn)

(learning by doing)


%)


----------

